# Fresh water flies for this area



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

My son and I are REALLY getting into fly fishing fresh water up here. I've been using woolyboogers and bugs and doing well. Do any of you have recommendations for other flies to try or tie? Also what is a good website to buy tying materials like popper heads?


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

I'll drop you some in the mail. I tie a ton and have more bass flies than I'll ever you.

Just sent you a PM.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

You can make poppers with foam plugs cut from flip flops. I called them thong poppers, but wife didn't care for that name - so flip flop bugs.

Craft foam sheets also work. You tube is awash with bluegill and bass bug patterns.

Willam B Tedrick's YouTube channel has some bass flies; Jim misuria is another. Many others there.

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

If you are primarily fishing ponds a clouser minnow would be a good next step and is fairly easy to tie. Same with the gartside soft hackle streamer. Squirmy worms are also a fairly easy tie and the bream will tear them up. 9 times out of 10 if Im fishing freshwater I'm in a creek and prefer a chartreuse popping bug sz 4-8. When you start to get comfortable and want to try something harder
http://www.flyfishfood.com/p/streamer-tutorials.html
http://www.warmwaterflytyer.com/patterns.asp
are both good resources.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

breambugs.com


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

jcoss15 said:


> breambugs.com


Yep. The folks at breambugs.com are good folks. The book on bluegill fly fishing is worth the read. I've read mine twice.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

